# Lizards > General Lizards >  Housing multiple lizards together?

## Newbie Ball

I'm thinking of getting a 125-150 Gal tank, and housing a few kinds of lizards together. The lizards I select would be under 1 feet, to maximize room for them. 

I'm just wondering, Is it safe to keep different kinds of lizards together? Figure I keep them all the same gender, around the same size, and mostly non - meat eating. Also they would need to meet the same heat requirements, etc.

If so, what lizards would you recommend for this?

----------


## OctagonGecko729

I'd first recommend that you do a good bit more research before purchasing any animals.

What species are you interested in? Saying "lizards" could mean any of the thousands of species under that category.

In general, it is not a good idea to house multiple animals together. I can not think of any species that I would recommend be housed together. Cageing everyone singly is almost always better for the animals well being.

----------

Newbie Ball (05-18-2013),valhalha30 (05-18-2013)

----------


## Capray

Depends what kind of lizards. I know different anoles and geckoes can cohabitate and be a really neat display community.

----------


## valhalha30

What you ask is quite demanding honestly.
I would imagine you'd be ok with housing different types of geckos together, but really, I have no idea.

It's not a good idea to house more than 3 different types of anything together, especially since many reptiles are known to be cannibalistic. And if you have all males or all females of different species, there will be constant fighting (usually) in some cases, maybe not.

With the requirements you are asking for, well, there isn't much of anything to choose from. And to co-habitate in a 125 - 150 gal tank, and have to be under a foot long yet..... I can think of lizards that grow longer than a foot that can co-habitate decently, but not anything small..... except a colony of green/brown anoles or long tail lizards or small chameleons. BUT those are ONLY single species colonies.

I have a Cuban Anole/ Giant knight Anole and a Tokay Gecko, both male, in the same 55 gal tank, but both exceed being a foot long.
My Anole eats pinkies, which is meat... and so does my Tokay (sometimes, if he's in the mood)
What I have isn't exactly ideal, in most people's sense of keeping two different species seperated at all times. 
They do fight, not often at all, but they do. Which is why you should do as I say, and not as I do. BUT if you REALLY want co-habitation, there are others who have the same lizards as I do in the same tank. You should keep *A* day-dweller with *A* night-dweller for peaceful co-habitation.
Otherwise, don't do it.

----------

Newbie Ball (05-18-2013)

----------


## wolfy-hound

All I can think of would be female fat tailed geckos. I have kept up to 3 females in the same enclosure without any issues.

But the same issue would arise as with any multiple animal enclosures. If one gets sick, parasites, etc, you end up having to treat everyone. There can be fights or one animal can intimidate the other(s) into not eating properly, or stress them, causing health issues.

I'd advise a ton of research before you jump into putting any animals together, especially multiple species, which I don't think I'd ever recommend.

----------


## Newbie Ball

Alright thanks for the feed back.

I'm not sure what kind of lizards  I want to do.
I guess 1 feet is kinda small, what would you recommend for a 125 gal tank? I don't want them to be squashed inside it, I want them to have room to run, and play.

I'm not getting anything for at least 3-5 months anyway. I'm just doing my research at the moment and seeing which lizards I should go with.
I'll do some research on different kinds of lizards.

If I were to do just 1 kind of lizard, which would you recommend?

----------


## OctagonGecko729

I'd recommend housing animals singly (one per cage) and some good starters would be crested geckos, leopard geckos, gargoyle geckos, and bearded dragons. The vast majority of lizards are going to be much happier being housed alone than with multiple animals. If you have to have that size tank which I think is way big then you could look into creating plastic/glass dividers to section the tank up. Then you could house say 4 female crested geckos, all seperated, in that cage. 

What I would personally recommend would be to purchase a 12" 12" 18" Exo Terra, one female crested gecko, cage decor, a mist bottle, some paper towels for the floor, and buy a bottle or two of CGD (crested gecko diet). Then just keep her between 68-80 Farenheit and mist once nightly.

----------


## valhalha30

> I guess 1 feet is kinda small, what would you recommend for a 125 gal tank? I don't want them to be squashed inside it, I want them to have room to run, and play.
> If I were to do just 1 kind of lizard, which would you recommend?


You could go with the obvious choices of Beardies, Leopard Geckos, Green/Brown/Bahama Anoles, or the other types of Geckos such as Gargoyles and Cresteds....... they stay small, exception to the Beardies, and are known to "colonize" well.


If you want color and similar husbandry requirements, Chinese Water Dragons can live with Basilisks and Sail Fin lizards farily nicely. They live in practically the same enviroment and need the same food, heat, similar humidity, as eachother. 
However if you do keep these lizards together, make sure you don't get too many that would take up too much tank space, and make sure you have many hides and that you keep them well fed to avoid confrontation.
Whatever lizards you choose, even if they're not the ones I suggested, if you house them all together please do not buy a majority of males to avoid fighting! Example - 2 females and 1 male. 3 females and 1 male. 1 male and 1 female etc. 
I wouldn't exceed getting 4 of the lizards I mentioned because they do get bigger than 1 foot lol. So you may want a 150 gal instead of 125.

----------

Newbie Ball (05-19-2013)

----------


## Newbie Ball

Alright thank you all.
I'll do more research and what not.

----------


## eatgoodfood

> It's not a good idea to house more than 3 different types of anything together, especially since many reptiles are known to be cannibalistic. And if you have all males or all females of different species, there will be constant fighting (usually) in some cases, maybe not.


Who says its not a good idea to house more than 3 different species together, sounds like your spitting garbage.




> If you want color and similar husbandry requirements, Chinese Water Dragons can live with Basilisks and Sail Fin lizards farily nicely. They live in practically the same enviroment and need the same food, heat, similar humidity, as eachother.


NONE of these animals should be kept in a 125gallon AQUARIUM as an adult, they should be in something probably 4 times that size, let alone more than one together.  You are talking about LARGE, ACTIVE lizards that need space.

You should consider knowing a little about what your talking about before giving advice, some poor person might think its ok to put 4 water dragons in a 125 gallon aquarium.

To the OP, buy fish, put them in the aquarium.  Purchase or construct a PROPER habitat for your lizards.  And please dont go off of one or two care sheets you find online, research, find a forum or group where you can talk to people about whatever your planning on getting and make sure you start off right.

----------


## eatgoodfood

The enclosure pictured in this thread would be more suitable for a water dragon.

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...agon+Questions

Oh and my local reptile store has a 1.1 of adult sailfin lizards, and let me tell you, they are not little.  Imagine almost green iguana size.  Hes got them in a prolly 5 foot long by 5 foot high by 2 or 3 foot deep enclosure, and I think thats even far too small.

----------


## Newbie Ball

What  enclosure brand what you recommend then? Or I just build one my self?

----------


## eatgoodfood

That is completely dependant on what you want to keep.  If your thinking something large, I would reccomend building it yourself since commercial enclosures can get quite expensive.  Plus you might need to consider growing an enclosure with an animal if you get a baby.  Again everything is dependant on what you want to keep.

----------

